# sugar water



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

does anybody use sugar in they're water?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Never done that and dont know what will be the result...My grandmother use to tell me "something you don't know might kill you"...In other words, curiousity kill the cat"...


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

When they are sick and not eating.....along with salt. Or just pedialyte. 

Do you use it regularly?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mill pigeon said:


> does anybody use sugar in they're water?


Can't think of a reason to do so in a loft situation. Sugar in the water would be a great breeding ground for bacteria. Sugar and salt in water for a sick, injured, dehydrated bird is fine, but you don't leave that as the drinking water.

What prompted your question, Mill Pigeon?

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Can't think of a reason to do so in a loft situation. Sugar in the water would be a great breeding ground for bacteria. Sugar and salt in water for a sick, injured, dehydrated bird is fine, but you don't leave that as the drinking water.
> 
> What prompted your question, Mill Pigeon?
> 
> Terry


Once again, my thoughts exactly. I've put lots of things in my water. Apple Cider Vinegar being a favorite way to keep bacteria out of my water bowls. I wouldn't do sugar.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sugar is absolutely not good to give pigeons, perhaps honey would be okay. I believe someone here has used it...but sparingly.

Here is one such post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=346891&postcount=10


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes honey is a good thing to give the birds right before a race. I put a little bit in the water right before basketing on long races. I have no proof that it actually does any good but was told by an "old timer" in the sport to do this. According to him it gives them the energy boost. Since we do better on our longer races than the sprint races I cannot say the honey has a negative impact.
Ken


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

whitesnmore said:


> Yes honey is a good thing to give the birds right before a race. I put a little bit in the water right before basketing on long races. I have no proof that it actually does any good but was told by an "old timer" in the sport to do this. *According to him it gives them the energy boost. * Since we do better on our longer races than the sprint races I cannot say the honey has a negative impact.
> Ken


Yes, organic/raw honey does give an energy boost, as I use it myself, never used in on the birds though. It is the best sweetner to use, not only gives energy but has B vitamins in it which are your energy vitamins, and is easy on the digestive track, whereas sugar burns energy (trying to digest it) rather then gives it.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i read in an old prd that you should use sugar for glucose once a week i'll try to find the issue and post some of what it said


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

whitesnmore said:


> Yes honey is a good thing to give the birds right before a race. I put a little bit in the water right before basketing on long races. I have no proof that it actually does any good but was told by an "old timer" in the sport to do this. According to him it gives them the energy boost. Since we do better on our longer races than the sprint races I cannot say the honey has a negative impact.
> Ken


Same here. Tablespoon for gallon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe this is actually connected with giving a tired out bird a boost? Glucose, honey or (if absolutely nothing better available) sugar and salt, as stated by Terry, is what I would give a pigeon who may be dehydrated. It is a 'home made' electrolyte solution and helps to safely give the bird's system a little kickstart if it is exhausted and/or starving.

John


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

First of, a tablespoon of honey per gallon would have no effect on a pigeon, good or bad.(too low a dose) Pigeons systems are not designed, in my opinion to handle sugar of any kind. I have used honey to a great amount for my own health, but have learned if it is below the taste level, the health effects are all but mute. I LOVE Honey, and would like to keep bees some day. I have found if the bird is stressed fresh cool water will do the trick, Salt is a No No, as it will dehydrate them even more, and sugar given to a stressed bird is asking for a BLOOM of nasty gut bacteria. JMHO. Dave


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

For a sick or injured birds, glucose (or substitute) and salt, in the right proportions, dissolved in warm water forms the 'international rehydration solution' (developed, I believe, as an emergency rehydration 'fix' for people in deprived parts of the globe). No, would not give it for a prolonged period, and would be no point giving to a healthy bird. 

John


----------



## naji345 (May 9, 2015)

if add sugar to water and given to the pigeon everyday at early morning. Then you can slowly erase its memory it just act like a drug to it. DONT TRY THIS. VERY DANGER FOR YOU PIGEON.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Since this has come back up I will state that if you are interested in learning about the use of sugar and honey as relates to racing pigeons, Dr. Gordon Chalmers has penned an article that covers it very well.
If you are flying in my club or combine I would tell you not to use them as they are potentially bad for your birds. Of course the improper use of any feed or supplement may potentially be bad for your birds!


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gordon Chalmers has this to say....

Since the amount of glycogen -- a complex sugar which is really the storage form of glucose -- in red fibers is relatively small compared with the amount of fat present, it can't be considered to be a serious contender as a major source of fuel for flying any distance, despite some persisting views that it is. 

Incidentally, in less than two hours after feeding glucose, either as the sugar given in water, or after the conversion of starch from grains into glucose in the intestines, there is rapid production of glycogen by the liver of birds. Some glycogen is stored by the liver and some is exported in the blood to muscles and other tissues as a source of energy. Glucose is the major source of fuel for the brain.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I watched a Jim Jenner DVD an this guy named Frank Tasked mix glucose in the water before a race. I guess the thinking is that the bird will have enough instance energy for take off and the first few minutes of flight. I use a product for return days and when hard training or when weaning young. Its called Merrick's Blue Ribbon poultry electrolytes with direct-fed microbials. The first ingredient is Glucose.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I also use honey in the water for my race team...


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Check out the various supply houses ....search for "grape sugar."


----------



## matyo (May 9, 2015)

Rod Hultquist said:


> Check out the various supply houses ....search for "grape sugar."


grape sugar and glucose are exactly the same just different name


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

One of the best Pigeon guy that's still around told me he tries to keep things natural and 3 times a week he mixes 1/2 tsp winsmore with 1/2 tsp probios , and sometimes 1 tsp honey in the water. He didn't say which days but I will ask him if anyone wants to know.


----------

